# Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?



## Darren Emery (Oct 22, 2009)

In our jurisdiciton, the building department has been tasked with inspecting and controlling all public sidewalk construction and accessibility issues.  Wondering if other building departments handle this, or if it is a public works issue?


----------



## mjesse (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?

Ours is the responsibility of the Public Works/ Engineering departments.

mj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?

Public Works Department


----------



## Kearney.200 (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?

building Inspector dose it here


----------



## jpranch (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?

Our engineering dept inspects it. They apply the ADA regs.


----------



## Mule (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?

The Public Works Department regulates this.


----------



## atomahutna (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?

Luckily it's Public Works here. The scope of 1104 for accessible routes appears to be within the building site.


----------



## RLM-Architect (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?

The "regulation" is actually by the Federal DOJ and at public walkways, the detectable warnings are now required.

At interior of property lines of the building site, the ramp surfaces mut meet the requirement for color contrast and typically, grooves at 2" to 4" o.c. perpendicular to the path of travel is acceptable.

This is what they train the blind with the cane to "look for" to detect the warning surfaces.

If you are on a site and can transmit this info to the GC or architect, before they screw up the public walks, to me it does not matter who is "in charge", take the opportunity to get it right.


----------



## peach (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?

It shouldn't be the building department.

I'd like to see more regulation than we see around here... I've tripped and fallen more than once.


----------



## Alias (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Do you regulate public sidewalk construction?

Joint venture here - public works and building dept. for city streets, CalTrans for the state highways, one of which is Main St.  If it is in front of a SFR, public works handles it.

The only reason I am involved is because I've been volunteered  :roll:  for the city's ADA coordinator position.   

Sue


----------

